# Lamar Odom Commercial (Cologne/Perfume)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

A sex fragrance??? So does it smell humid, and salty????

This is so over the top cheeseball...jesus christ Lamar...you're a ****ing basketball player

edit: nvm...i though she said "sex" instead of "unisex"....still horrible


----------

